#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Provedor Wireless com Internet, TV e Telefone é Possível? Confira Aqui!

## GilsonBarbosa

Olá Pessoal,

Esse é meu primeiro post no site, já li muita informação aqui e aprendi muita coisa também, agora gostaria de compartilhar algumas ideias...

Tenho um pequeno provedor que começou apenas para os amigos e parentes, agora já tenho cerca de 50 clientes e esta aumentando rapidamente.

Minha dúvida sempre foi como concorrer com as grandes teles? Será possível? Ou um provedor wireless não tem capacidade para concorrer com empresas como Telefônica, NET, Embratel, GVT?

Eu acredito que podemos, seja por wireless ou intercalando entre cabeamento(coaxial, fibra ou rede), wireless e estrutura compartilhada(DG telefonico de prédios e condomínios).

Imagine o seguinte cenário e de suas sugestões:

*Estrutura de Rede:*
Meu provedor vai receber a internet e telefone por fibra da Embratel (preço muito competitivo e alta disponibilidade).
Vou utilizar Mikrotik para controlar os clientes (Limite de Banda e Autenticação por PPOE).
Vou ter um servidor Proxy bem completo (Algo como o Speedr WebCache por exemplo) para otimizar o link.
Vou distribuir em 2.4Ghz(somente internet de até 512kbps para clientes que já possuem equipamento nessa frequencia).
Vou distribuir em 5.8Ghz utilizando Rocket M e Antenas Setoriais da Ubiquiti (nos clientes vou utilizar Nano M5).
Nos ponto-a-ponto entre as torres irei utilizar equipamento da Ubiquiti Mimo em 5.8.

*Internet:
*Pretendo vender velocidades de 512kbps até 10mbps(num futuro próximo, quero estar preparado para oferecer essa velocidade).

*Telefone:*
Para oferecer telefone fixo irei utilizar um servidor VoIP Linux Trixbox(Fonality trixbox CE, an Asterisk-based PBX Phone System | trixbox) onde irei receber as linhas pela Embratel (Placa Digital E1). O sistema já vem com todos os recursos, identificador de chamadas, secretaria eletrônica, cobrança de ligações(bilhetagem) etc.

Nos clientes irei utilizar um ATA ou ainda SoftFone(somente para clientes que contratarem o serviço de suporte remoto).

*TV:*
Para oferecer tv irei utilizar um sistema completo de IPTV(Software e Hardware de IPTV da NetUP) que irá transmitir cerca de 25 canais fechados + Canais SobDemanda(conhecido payper view) que consumirão cerca de 40mbps em toda a rede (irei transmitir em multicast).

Nos clientes irei utilizar um software para assistir os canais no próprio pc ou ainda um receptor IPTV que vai ligado direto na TV.

*Conclusão:*
O que vocês acham é possível oferecer esses serviços? Mesmo em rede wireless 5.8? ou somente por cabeamento?

Isso é uma ideia minha do futuro, acho que quem ficar vendendo só internet vai perder mercado quando uma grande empresa chegar onde você atende, pois se você oferecer o mesmo que ela oferece(mesmo que com um preço um pouco mais alto) mas com qualidade no atendimento, suporte e serviços completos não tem o que temer.

Aguardo sugestões.

----------


## chipseven

vou acompanhar.... mas esses clientes de tv iria em 5GHz??? Algum provedor de tv a cabo da uma luz aew... alguem que conheça o assunto...

----------


## GilsonBarbosa

> vou acompanhar.... mas esses clientes de tv iria em 5GHz??? Algum provedor de tv a cabo da uma luz aew... alguem que conheça o assunto...


Então, a duvida é justamente essa, será que em 5.8 vai rodar? mesmo utilizando equipamentos da Ubiquiti com tecnologia Mimo que passam teóricos 100mbps irá suportar a iptv? Pelo que vi aqui o nano e rocket aceitam multicast, sendo assim o máximo que terá de tráfego na rede para os 25 canais de tv + payperview será de 40 mbps, isso se cada um estiver um canal diferente, acredito que o consumo médio será de 20megas.

Logo estarei colocando um switch que aceita multicast e poderei realizar o teste de streaming na minha rede e postarei os resultados.

Quem já tiver testado algo ou já esteja utilizando algo poste sua experiência.

Valeu.

----------


## chipseven

eu to querendo meter cabo na cidade onde ha maior demanda, se for o caso seria ótimo prover tv.. to procurando algum profissional para configurar um servidor de iptv para iniciar os testes...

----------


## maxibelo

Amigo eu fiz um curso de HPNA 3.1 que seria passar tudo em um cabo coxial..E ja é dificil não quero nem imagima sem fio passar tres serviços...

----------


## naldo864

streaming de video e for hd consome uma banda miseravel ainda mas em tempo real ,voip nem tanto ,internet o que mata e os donwloads e tiver muita banda ,ou seja se for rocket m5 na torre pela banda que consuegue passar com pouco cliente pode ser possivel mas para muito clientes sem chance

----------


## 1929

Estruturalmente teu projeto está bem elaborado. 
Vamos falar um pouquinho sobre a distribuição do sinal de TV. Aquele modelo do NetUp é uma solução para Portugal e creio que não conseguirá implanta-lo no Brasil
HPNA pode ser a saida, pois já temos empresas no Brasil para o suporte.
Sabe o custo de direitos de retransmissão? Segundo uma pessoa que se interessou em HPNA me falou, o custo de uma assinatura mensal com direito a retransmissão, para 40 canais básicos sai por 45 mil reais/mês.
Está saindo uma regulamentação a respeito que irá permitir sob leilão a concessão para isso.
Veja, por meio de leilão. Daí a coisa já começa a ficar mais onerosa.

Com respeito a VOIP, apesar da tecnologia estar aí, o uso maciço só se torna interessante quando o usuário passa a ter um número DID para receber chamadas. Se ele for usar só para fazer a chamada, como normalmente as "operadoras" que se apresentam no mercado oferecendo créditos fazem, não terá como competir com os atuais planos de celulares.
E obter uma numeração tem um custo alto de investimento com os E1 etc etc.
E legalmente a Anatel não reconhece este tipo de utilização como sendo de SCM.
Veja este tópico , especialmente o post 10 onde o KleberBrasil postou uma resposta de uma consulta que ele fêz a Anatel sobre o VOIP
https://under-linux.org/f197/modelo-...s-psci-132683/

Tenho lido muito sobre agregar valor ao SCM, mas na prática pouca coisa realmente é viável.

Editando: mais um tópico sobre VOIP https://under-linux.org/f88/quero-of...a-rede-128931/

----------


## xthiagolx

Bom dia, seguinte, você já viu os custos dos canais e dos numeros telefonicos? E o preço que irá vender será competitivo? Os canais de Tv chegarão a voce via Satelite ou Fibra? Se possivel passe os valores para termos uma idéia

----------


## netosdr

Vc por acaso se preocupou com o licenciamento disso? Com certeza não..

Mas pra que, quem já vende internet ilegalmente, que diferença vai fazer comercializar tv e telefonia... nenhuma!

----------


## INFOPC

To nessa também isso vai logem...... boa idei!!!
A internet era discada hoje é banda larga fibra, wireless era 2.4 já está 5.8 N, nv2, TDMA, MIMO com grandes velocidade, já deve ter alguem criando algum recurço para isso conserteza.
Deus dara uma luz a uma grande mente sobre esse assunto.
E a anatel tem que da uma força para os pequenos como nos, o governo para de explorar os pequenos provedores, link dedicado 1 mega a 860,00 isso é de mais estou montando uma torre e registrando mas como faço para distribuir internet com link a 860,00 nenguem aguenta.
Só os grandes que paga 200,00 ou até menos no mega, você tem que coprar 100 mega para pagar 250,00 no mega com 50 clientes to é perdido. 
Eta Brasil da exploração do pobre trabalhador.

----------


## Eglicerio

em rede Wireless 5.8 complicado , não funciona e a respeito de conteudo o contrato com programadoras é muito carrasco para com os pequenos e encodar somente canais FTA creio que nao va chamar muita a atenção e para canais HD , haja banda para transmissão.

----------


## GilsonBarbosa

Então pessoal,

"Nada é impossível mas pode ser tornar inviável" hehe

Amanhã estarei na Netcom 2011 (feira de rede, telecom, infraestrutura, etc), o pessoal da CIANET que oferece o HSPNA estará por lá, além de muitas outras empresas da nossa área, vale a pena ir, é em São Paulo (http://www.arandanet.com.br/eventos2011/netcom/) depois posto as novidades...

*A minha ideia é oferecer inicialmente:*
Internet e Telefone em 5.8 direto no cliente com os equipamentos que listei acima e o combo (Internet, TV e Telefone) por cabo(seja rede, fibra ou coaxial) mas recebendo o sinal em 5.8.

Estou fazendo muitos testes aqui na parte técnica de IP-TV e VoIP, qualquer novidade vou postando.

Quanto a legislação no caso do VoIP não vejo empecilhos e no caso da TV já esta quase sendo liberado para todas as teles, se atualizem aqui (http://computerworld.uol.com.br/tele...bo-para-teles/)

Quanto a NetUP que oferece o melhor e talvez único sistema completo para IP-TV eles são na verdade da Russia porém vendem sua solução para todo o mundo, o preço do equipamento deles Combine 4x (http://www.netup.tv/pt-PT/iptv_combine_4x.php) que já vem pronto para fazer o iptv funcionar para 1000 clientes com 50 pay-per-view simultâneos e 50 canais de tv custa $ 15.000,00 (dólares). Ah quanto aos canais poderei receber por Cabo ou via Satellite, vou testar as duas formas.

Quanto a compra dos canais a questão é achar a empresa certa, se for realmente muito caro penso em criar uma associação de provedores interessados em fazer a compra dos canais ou ainda fechar com algum investidor para expandir rapidamente o negócio e viabilizar toda operação.

A questão dos números locais para oferecer para os clientes VoIP a Embratel me ofereceu inicialmente 30 Linhas em conexão E1 sem franquia(que podem ser expandidas facilmente e por um preço muito bom) + link por fibra 10mb Full + 0800 gratuito sem franquia tudo isso por R$ 1.000,00 (sem impostos ou R$ 1.500,00 com impostos), já assinei contrato e esta para ser instalado em no máximo 30 dias.

O próximo passo depois do link será a legalização do SCM próprio, porém estou esperando ver o que vai resultar a TV para fazer tudo de uma vez.

Ah e quem sabe um dia minha empresa não esteja no PTT(ponto de troca de tráfego) aqui de Campinas, assim terei link excelente custo e conexão direta sem intermediários.

Tem muita gente que pode colaborar com informações muito mais importantes do que "isso não vai dar certo" ou ainda "desista e venda só internet de 128k". rsrs

Vamos compartilhar pessoal, por que sozinho a gente não faz nada ou quase nada....

Fiquem com Deus, grande abraço.

----------


## naldo864

estarei amanhã tambem na netcom para ver o que vai ser o futuro da telecom

----------


## boneco

se não me engano a oi ja esta com este projeto na mesa
De acordo com José Luis Volpini, diretor de novos negócios da Oi/Telemar, o modem externo precisa ser mais avançado do que os atuais. "Hoje o usuário usa o modem com apenas uma saída, com IPTV vamos usar quatro saídas para que as pessoas possam ter banda larga na televisão, no computador e em outros dispositivos", antecipa Volpini. Ele lembra, no entanto, que não há nenhuma dependência de Internet ou de computador. Apesar de o público-alvo inicial ser o atual cliente de banda larga, é possível ter apenas IPTV, sem outro acesso à Web e sem PC. 
Entenda como funciona a IPTV - 21/09/2007 - Reportagens Especiais

----------


## boneco

eu estarei 30/06/11 e ver nos aguarda para o futuro

----------


## GilsonBarbosa

Pessoal,

Alguém tem alguma novidade sobre como oferecermos o Tri-Play (Internet, TV e Telefone) ?

Aqui na empresa fechamos uma parceria com uma empresa que é agente autorizado da Embratel e estamos vendendo TV (Via Embratel) e telefone (Livre) para clientes residências e ganhamos uma comissão de acordo com o plano vendido e também são nossos técnicos que fazem a instalação da tv e ganhamos um adicional para isso, não é muito mas é melhor do que não ganhar nada, sendo que tem vendedores da embratel batendo de porta em porta oferecendo os produtos.

Num futuro próximo quando tivermos um certo número de vendas pretendemos fechar diretamente com a embratel, para aumentar o valor da comissão é claro.

Na parte de telefonia para empresas estamos tentando fechar uma parceria com uma empresa de VoIP (Tellfree) que tem número fixa em nossa cidade, facilitando assim a venda.

Por enquanto é isso, no começo sempre temos que depender de outras empresas, mas com o tempo podemos nos tornar independentes, é tudo questão de fidelizar os clientes.

Abraço, boa sorte a todos.

----------


## xandeact

opa amigo....

estamos tentando uma parceria desse tipo aqui também....

no caso, você fechou com um representante e não direto com a embratel, é isso?

abraços.

----------


## GilsonBarbosa

Então,

Eu tentei fechar direto com a Embratel, preenchi o cadastro no site, porém o representante que me ligou disse que já tem muita gente aqui na cidade e me passou o agente que mais vende, então fui lá e fechei com ele, porém já viu a comissão é sempre menor.

Acho que para conseguir fechar direto você já tem que ter um volume de vendas maior, por isso fechei com este agente e virei um canal dele e estou vendendo pra ele, mas quando tiver um número razoável de vendas vou procurar ele e conversar para aumentar a comissão, se ele não quiser vou tentar fechar direto com a embratel novamente, ai vou ter a carta na manga né(que é X quantidades de vendas por mês).

Boa sorte.

----------


## xandeact

boa..

valeu irmão..

sorte pra vocês tbém...

----------


## fabiofaker

Movimentando o assunto... Na cidade de São Paulo a TVA manda sinal de TV e internet por wireless, as antenas são iguais a essas da aquários de grade. Creio eu que possa sim da certo essa transmissão.

----------


## Eglicerio

> Movimentando o assunto... Na cidade de São Paulo a TVA manda sinal de TV e internet por wireless, as antenas são iguais a essas da aquários de grade. Creio eu que possa sim da certo essa transmissão.



Boa noite 

sim a tva tb é operadora de mmds que foi fadado ao fim pelo novo leilão da faixa do 4G a TVA tb perdeu 60 mhz do espectro de 110 sobrando apenas 50 mhz então esta frequência ficou muito restrita para transmissão de TV . no novo modelo o mmds vai poder operar no máximo em 6 portadoras de MHz que na modulação 64 QAM vai se tornar 28.800 Mbps por canal mais ou menos ,o que vai te da ai 6 ou 7 canais dependendo da programação hoje quem ja opera esta se adequando a nova realidade mas começar no mmds hoje nao é um bom negocio 
visto que a faixa de retorno que viabilizava o serviço de internet tb foi desativada pela Anatel a tva vai ter que migrar urgentemente estes assinantes para outras tecnologias (DTH , HFC etc ).

----------


## JuniorZancan

Galera, mas e quanto ao conteúdo? Meio de transmissão temos a fibra, HPNA e etc. Mas alguém já chegou a ver o custo do conteúdo atualmente? Seja ele VoD ou DVB? 

E quanto a telefonia, alguém poderia me explicar como funcionaria a questão de cada cliente ter uma linha telefônica para originar e receber chamadas? Um número único e direto?

----------

